# Portland- Seattle Game Thread!!!!!!!!!!!



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Should be an interesting game. Nate returning to Seattle....
Hopefully the Blazers go out there to fight for him. This is going to be a battle...because you know the Seattle players are going to want this one. 

Prunetang


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Given this whole thread about the Seahawks and Allen coupled with Nate leaving there . . . I really want to see the Blazers win!


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Same here... this isn't just a normal game. This is big!!
I just hope we can work on the defensive end and stop a 3 point barrage.

Prunetang


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Did you know:

NFL First Up 10-x10-Foot Gazebo

(1 customer review) More about this product 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
List Price: $169.99 
Price: $149.99 & this item ships for FREE with Super Saver Shipping. See details 
You Save: $20.00 (12%) 




get them while they are hot . . . shouldn't I get some royalties for this. :biggrin:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

One shot . . . 3-0


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

7-2. 3-3 shooting, three different Blazers have scored. I like it.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like its going to be a fun up and down game. Hopefully the bench unit will come through. I've seen that Robert Swift kid play a couple of good games, you have to watch out for him. He doesn't look like much, but he is pretty capable. Joel and Zach are both playing good so far, which is a good sign.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Just as expected, fast paced game. 8 ast for the Blazers already. As long as the Blazers stay in the game , this will be fun to watch . . .


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

This game looks to be a scorcher. I haven't seen many Seattle games this season so I just too Elfboy's word about the Sonic's defense.... but really....he was correct. They really don't play any.
They are just lucky they have a great offense.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I just hope we get a Ha sighting tonite. Throw it down, Seung Jin! Throw it down!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Joel has a funky looking free throw shot . . . but made them both.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Yeah... his form definately doesn't look right. It looks like he kind of throws it off the side of his hand or something....not sure. But he has been a bit better as of late.
We still need to watch out for offensive rebounds... teams just kill us on that. And this game looks to be no different.

Prunetang


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Swift looks terrible.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Is there a safe lead in this game? I'll relax if the Blazers are up by 15 with 2:00 mins left. That or a 30 point lead at any time. :biggrin:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Man that was some yelp of pain by Telfair, he really got given the business by Petro


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Why does Zach take the T free throw?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Great Steal by Zbo!
:banana: :banana:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Good game so far. Problem is Ray Allen hasn't been invovled. From Seattle perspective, they got to like the fact it is a close game and with Ray ready to light it up in the second half.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Definitly. Ray hasn't got going yet, and he only needs one good quarter.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

I'm glad that bad call of the phantom three pointer didn't hurt us too badly.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Blake is playing Allen tough


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Blazers are playing tough. Almost time for the subs to come in . . . almost time to hold your breath


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I have a strange feeling that both Blake and Allen will be scoring a lot of points over the rest of this game.... :clown:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Jack's on Allen


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Maybe the bigger concern is Telfair on Rid


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Ugh. Second unit doesn't look very ploished. I would rather see them slow it down and shorten the game v. trying to run with Seattle.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

lowest scoring team in the NBA! take that Phoenix!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

OK, one quarter to go and anyone's ball game. Normally this is where the fun begins but I'm too nervous to be enjoying this. I must really want this win bad. Go Blazers!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I can't wait for telfair to not only make those layups, but get the benefit of the refs whistles.

Anyone else (well, most "vets") get that call.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Zach is starting to look like he's trying to take over the game. He's got to let the game come to him and not force anything. Right when I say that he makes a basket. He seems to take to long to go up for a shot and does better when he goes right away.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

88-84 is the score I predicted. Now if neither team scores another point,,,,,8 mins left,,,,


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mgb said:


> Zach is starting to look like he's trying to take over the game. He's got to let the game come to him and not force anything. Right when I say that he makes a basket. He seems to take to long to go up for a shot and does better when he goes right away.


Agree. Although I think he is getting murdered out there. If he would just flop those arm like Victor, he would get more calls. : )


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Need to put Blake back on Allen


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Need to put Blake back on Allen


 Never mind


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Sweet the Blazers are scrappin this one out! :banana: :banana:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

hasoos said:


> Sweet the Blazers are scrappin this one out! :banana: :banana:



That lead can disappear in a heartbeat, but right now the Blazers have outplayed the Sonics


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

What D!! Are the Blazers learning how to close out a game?? Sure looks like it to me.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Baby!!!! I like the effort . . . and love the score.

Is it over? : )


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> That lead can disappear in a heartbeat, but right now the Blazers have outplayed the Sonics



I hear ya brother! I am just glad they are playing hard! :banana: 

:clown:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I don't know if it's over but I love how we are playing and the Blazers sure have earned a win.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Great move by Telfair, he will learn to finish that play but didn't force and had an open layup. Glad Nate is the coach because i would of had Joel in there by now and all I can say about Theo is who is that old man?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

telfairs missed layups = :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

RUBEN! What a rebound JAM!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Blake comes in doesn't pass to anyone and forces a shot.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

When I finally relax, Allen does what I have been afraid of all game. He looks like he can hit that 3 all day with no effort.

No time to relax. . .


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice game by Zach but give the MVP of the game to Jack


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Or Theo :biggrin:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

How big has Theo played in this game? Crucial stops, crucial points, crucial rebounds.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

What a game! I'm proud of my Blazers and know Nate certainly is!!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Huge win. I know Seattle has a bad record, but they have been playing well of late and after that pitiful performance in GS, in my book a huge win.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ya, Joel's right, they are learning.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

this game was won by the bigs (Theo, Zach and Joel) and a small (Jack).

good strong win, but I wonder how much of it is based on the sonics being a crappy defensive team?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

:banana: Great Win! They played at a fast pace, and executed defensively in the 4th quarter, very nice! 1st and 2nd units played well overall. :banana:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hap said:


> this game was won by the bigs (Theo, Zach and Joel) and a small (Jack).
> 
> good strong win, but I wonder how much of it is based on the sonics being a crappy defensive team?


Sure, they might not play the best D, but they have a lot of fire power so you can't tell me we didn't play well to beat them. They might not have D but we played some good D down the stretch especially.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I agree. The defense down the stretch won the game . . . of course the offensive rebounding helped. :biggrin:


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Fantastic! Most fun I've had watching a game in long time!


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

Congrats on the win. Your bigs DOMINATED the boards in the 4th especially.....we couldn't get ANYTHING. I had this fear because against the Nets, second chance points killed the Sonics. I figured with the Blazer front court, the Supes would get killed---I was right. I thought we could still score enough to win, but guess not. 

Seriously, I was impressed by the way the Blazers executed. The defense on Ray was good---when he *****es to the refs with a whiny look on his face, you've got him rattled. Rashard kept the Sonics in the game, but no one else really executed. Vlad was invisible after the first 3 minutes or so. Lots of errant passes, no confidence it seemed. 

Seattle better look out....Portland is close to passing them here in the coming weeks. Sonics head out on a road trip after GS.....ouch. Against good teams too. They've been out of the playoffs for a while & I haven't had much confidence that they can get back into it, but after seeing them play solid games with confidence the past 4 or so games, it's disappointing to take a step back, at home.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

myELFboy said:


> Seattle better look out....Portland is close to passing them here in the coming weeks. Sonics head out on a road trip after GS.....ouch. Against good teams too. They've been out of the playoffs for a while & I haven't had much confidence that they can get back into it, but after seeing them play solid games with confidence the past 4 or so games, it's disappointing to take a step back, at home.


Portland has a 7 game, 18 day trip (over ASW), so I don't think we'll be passing anyone anytime soon. 

Thats an odd trip for the team btw. they play Denver (again??) and then have 3 days off, and then play 5 games in 8 days, and then are off for 5 days to end against the Lakers.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

I was very impressed with our team, and everyone contributed and it's nice to see the guys happy after a game.
And also, Seattle's defense is really pathetic. When they depend so much on Robert Swift to be their Joel or Theo, that's just trouble. Oh well, great win!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Awesome win tonight.

'nuff said.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

Hap said:


> Portland has a 7 game, 18 day trip (over ASW), so I don't think we'll be passing anyone anytime soon.
> 
> Thats an odd trip for the team btw. they play Denver (again??) and then have 3 days off, and then play 5 games in 8 days, and then are off for 5 days to end against the Lakers.


ah, ok....yeah, NBA scheduling is weird like that. 

Well, you never know, wins like this can get a team's confidence high. For a team that struggles winning/finishing games on the road, winning against a division rival should get the juices going before they pack their bags.

On the flipside, Seattle has 4 home games in February, & frankly, they play better on the road, but will that translate into wins? eh, doubt it. & their confidence has to be ground level right now, as it has been fluctuating all year. This was one of the worst, CLOSE home losses I've seen this year; they lost close home games to Utah & New Orleans/OK City that were pretty bad, but this one they just got dominated on the boards. I think they were overmatched (Randolph, Przy), but damn. Ugly.

Well, at least the Seahawks are in the Superbowl! & hey, I'm ready for the M's....ya know the season is going to hell when you look forward to a Mariner's season.


----------

